# nap 50 please can i have some help



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

hi advise please,

im 29,ive been going the gym for about a year and a half probly.gone from 9.5 to 11st.been taking protien createin etc. i have reached a wall and a friend from work has been taking these nap 50 and has see good gains in size and strenghth. i have ordered some and have got the in my hand now. they are black in colour and he says they are a 20mg tablet and to tak 2 a day for three days and then 3 a day till all gon.drink lots off water and no need for pct as its a low dosage.

1, does this sound right

2, what should i expect to see in respect of size and strenght.

thanks in advance

martin


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

:lol:Massive strength and size gains.Hench in a fortnight. :lol:


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

100 tablets


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

You have hit the wall at 11st, i doubt it !!!!!


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

guys i just want some help ref the topic please.dont want the nasty ness u guys are where u want to be i respect to size. i honestly have a fast motabolizim if thats how u spell it. i can eat and eat and dont put on weight.


----------



## nagasis (Sep 26, 2009)

Have not used them so no advise here but did a quick search of the forum. seems like a decent thread.. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/81062-oxy-cycle.html


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

whats your diet like?


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

empzb said:


> whats your diet like?


when i was on it probly 5 meals a day

breakfast oats and protien shake

mid morn fruit and tuna sandwich x2 plus a steak pie lol

dinner baked spud steamed veg and tin of sardiens protien shake

mid afternoon small pot of tuna pasta

tea 2 chicken breasts veg and patatoe

creatine at night

you prob going to say not eating enogh but cant eat any more hence hitting a wall and wanting to try somthing new


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

In general they are oft denounced as the Devil's work. Bloat you up with water, and yes excellent strength gains but not necessarily safe as you could injure yourself. The accepted wisdom is that dianabols are far better


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Eat well, Train hard, lots of Protien and forget Steroids until you have a bit more size and Knowledge on the subject


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Tbh mate oxys are really for more advanced users.your gains will be substantial (water and bloat) but short lived.Soon as you stop you will lose everything and more...I would only use as a kick start to injectables.Sides will be pretty bad without any controlling meds ...Also I've only seen them in 50mg tabs hence the name Nap 50s.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

martin4 said:


> when i was on it probly 5 meals a day
> 
> breakfast oats and protien shake
> 
> ...


When you were on it?

Why stop? if it increased your weight then increase increase increase.....reason you have hit a brick wall is because you stopped. (well and it wasn't an amazing diet).

As for not eating more. Plenty of ways to get more food in. If you cant - have more shakes! eg:

7:30am - whey/oats/olive oil/creatine/glutamine + milk.

9:00am - banana + nuts + yogurt

10:00am - home made protien flapjack

11:30am - 1 chicken breast (c150g) + 140g rice/sauce

13:30pm - 1 chicken breast (c150g) + 140g rice/sauce

16:00pm - 1 chicken breast (c150g) + 80g rice/sauce or something with protien, carbs and fat

18:00pm - shake + creatine (pre-workout) + banana

19:30pm - shake + glutamine (PWO)

20:30pm - cheat meal - steak and potatoes

22:00pm - shake + milk & sleep.

If you don't grow on that after 3 months, with 8 hours of sleep a night and a solid routine then maybe think about roids (and something other than naps). Incidently - what is your routine and split?

BB'ing isn't easy and there is no real quick fix. If you don't have a good routine, get rest and imo most importantly EAT you won't get anywhere. Even if you take roids, put the weight on, you will lose most of it, and then get p*ssed @ the situation.

Of course people are different. But to get the most out of roids, you need everything in order, that diet will not cut it - and I can see why you hit a wall.


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

empzb said:


> When you were on it?
> 
> Why stop? if it increased your weight then increase increase increase.....reason you have hit a brick wall is because you stopped. (well and it wasn't an amazing diet).
> 
> ...


the reason why i stopped was cause my gym partner stopped. so when was doing my chest press and was on last few couldnt do um with out the suport for confidence. or when on dumbells 20kg dum bell last few again couldnt do um.so when i lowered my weights i felt defeated. would do back n triceps legs n chest etc 12/10/8 reps 2 sets


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Not the attitude you want mate.

Naps won't make you massive on their own - you need to put in the work - with or without spotter.

A lot of people go to the gym on their own. Even not doing the last 2 is not the end of the world, and even on 'roids you'll fail on the last 2. Won't change that. Weight will go up - but once off, if PCT, and everything isn't right - you won't keep the gains.


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

hit wall at 11 stone ?

are you 4 ft ?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL.

I take it you just want some hench biceps and a legit chest for the gyaldem?

Buy one of those inflatable superman suits...it will do the same job but wont fuk your endocrine system up...

Im natural, have his 14 stone and am still going. Im eating 7 big meals a day....fukin P1SSES me off when people say they eat loads and train hard when they dont


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

gearchange said:


> Tbh mate oxys are really for more advanced users.your gains will be substantial (water and bloat) but short lived.Soon as you stop you will lose everything and more...I would only use as a kick start to injectables.Sides will be pretty bad without any controlling meds ...Also I've only seen them in 50mg tabs hence the name Nap 50s.


thanks this is why im asking cause thought the same nap 50 its in the name... dubious,,,,,


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

dbol is a lot safer then nap 50's, less sides,


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

All sorts of wrong here imho.........

"No need for PCT" - well that depends on how your body responds; the dosage is not an absolute thing that has the same effect across the board. A large dose for you may not have the same effect in others.

Franko1 rightly made the point that "hitting a wall" at 11 stone is not likely. It sounds like you've hit a wall with eating rather than gaining. I understand that - that's part of the reason why I gave up training for mass...I just couldn't eat the way I needed to without feeling sluggish and slightly ill. However - if you want the goal then that's what you have to do to achieve it. All the chemicals in the world won't help you if you're not eating enough of the right things. What would your body use to fuel your training, recovery and adaptation/muscle growth? What building blocks are you going to build muscle with if you don't eat enough?

Food. Single most anabolic substance there is.......if you take in enough you WILL get bigger. It's really that simple.

On a side note....Naps have a reputation for rapid size gain but that's not necessarily the same thing as rapid muscle gain.


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> dbol is a lot safer then nap 50's, less sides,


do these have the same effect do i need to do a pct


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

empzb said:


> Not the attitude you want mate.
> 
> Naps won't make you massive on their own - you need to put in the work - with or without spotter.
> 
> A lot of people go to the gym on their own. Even not doing the last 2 is not the end of the world, and even on 'roids you'll fail on the last 2. Won't change that. Weight will go up - but once off, if PCT, and everything isn't right - you won't keep the gains.


thanks for yr help,

since found out there dianabol 20mg. the guy at work got it wrong.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Are you sure they are 20mg & not 10mg? It all sound a bit dodgy to me, probably sold you jelly beans or something.


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

lol see what happens, onother guy i know says they sound right. take 1ed see tolerance and up to 3ed max .


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

Mate you been riped off< as far to my knowledge goes the, dbol only comes in 5mg or 10mg and naps come in 50mg... The people that are selling you stuff are probablty takinf the p1ss and i wd have a word wiv them, i wouldnt take anything unless i knew what it was and what it looked like.... Gear isnt alwas the answer, i trained for over 3 year before i touched anything... so maybe you want to have a look at your diet and training first before jumping into stuff you dnt rly know about...

hope you do well anyway


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

What ever works for you, dont say the same for people that dont gain well, I trained for 3 years and ate well and trained well for 1.5 years out of it and put on about 3 pound a year... so just because it works for you, for some of us it doesnt, so I would appritiate it if you didnt say such things.......... as its not always correct...


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

vitty said:


> What ever works for you, dont say the same for people that dont gain well, I trained for 3 years and ate well and trained well for 1.5 years out of it and put on about 3 pound a year... so just because it works for you, for some of us it doesnt, so I would appritiate it if you didnt say such things.......... as its not always correct...


thankyou for that. i do hear what others say about eat well etc etc. but like u say people are different. there is always help for people that are fat but not people that struggle to put on wieght. i know whats going to happen when people read this but hey ... i can eat n eat n eat till the cows come home.then cant move n still dont put on weight. this is why i am trying dianabol . hopfully it will help me gain. ive gained 3 pounds in a week x that by 6 after cycle doesnt sound a lot n maybe ill lose a few pound out off that after but atleast ive gain. no more hitting a wall for me ....


----------



## vitty (Jan 28, 2008)

Personally, in my first 3 months of training i put on about a stone and a half and after initial newby gains have gone, it slowed the hell down! like insanely! But i seem to gain more now that my metabolism has calmed down, when im not on the gear i put on about a pound every 2 month or so.. which is decent... I know all about the temptation to use gear though... You just want to make sure its what you want to do and know what exacly will happen to you.


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

bulkaholic said:


> I will try and answer your questions without judging etc as you will go take them anyway (I did lol)
> 
> The Nap 50's Oxys whatever other name they are great for strength and red blood cell production all great for a strength contest at low reps. However not much good for keepable gains and higher RBC can lead to high blood pressure. You will also ecpereince large amounts of water retention which will come off when you stop. You would want to do a PCT of some kind of want to keep any gains you did make.
> 
> If nothing is going to stop you then go have a read of the steroid section on here and decide on a decent first cycle mate


thankyou for yr advise


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

nap50?

you sure they 20mg bro?....i swear they were 50mg tablets each....hence the name


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Franko1 said:


> You have hit the wall at 11st, i doubt it !!!!!


hes hit a wall at 11st. The only wall most people at that weight should hit is one made out of concrete.... not from training.


----------



## martin4 (Dec 6, 2010)

nc007 said:


> nap50?
> 
> you sure they 20mg bro?....i swear they were 50mg tablets each....hence the name


 thanks for yr help,

since found out there dianabol 20mg. the guy at work got it wrong. there black dianabol he says ther 20mg per tab. again think he is wrong as thought they were 5 or 10 mg


----------

